# Dawn of War spooge driver problem



## blakeyboi (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey.
I have recently installed Dawn of war. The game installed correctly, i go to play the game and an Error message pops up. It says
"Spooge driver not found. Verify that DirectX is properly installed"
On the cd it has directx9.0c download, or update.
I followed those steps to install that and it instaled within mila seconds.
But yet, the error message still keps appearing and i cant play the game.
Please help me!!!
blake


----------

